# Potential employers requesting facebook passwords, friend requests



## sportzriter13 (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/22/tech/social-media/facebook-password-employers/index.html
"(CNN) -- Your Facebook password is none of your new boss' business.
That's what the American Civil Liberties Union is saying after reports that employers are increasingly asking for access to job applicants' social-media accounts.
"It's an invasion of privacy for private employers to insist on looking at people's private Facebook pages as a condition of employment or consideration in an application process," attorney Catherine Crump said in a statement from the ACLU. "People are entitled to their private lives."
Recently, multiple cases have come to light in which companies have either asked for passwords to Facebook or required that applicants "friend" people at those companies."

http://www.cnn.com/2012/03/23/tech/social-media/facebook-employers/index.html?hpt=te_r2

"(CNN) -- Facebook has weighed in on a practice by some businesses asking employees or job applicants for their passwords to the popular social-media site.
In a nutshell? Facebook says don't do it unless you want to get sued."


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

This should be used as a reverse test; i.e. don't employ anyone willing to give you the password.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll be more than happy to give you the information, right after you give me the user names and passwords for the e-mail accounts of the company executives. I need to makes sure that I will be working for an ethical company and that nobody is involved in any shady deals. OK?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Sure you can have my Facebook name and password. Oh, that's right I don't have one, I gave up on Facebook a long time ago, figuring things like this would happen.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

dustyjay said:


> Sure you can have my Facebook name and password. Oh, that's right I don't have one, I gave up on Facebook a long time ago, figuring things like this would happen.


oh you do still have one

Facebook NEVER delete accounts only make them inactive & the log in you had will still work, even if you haven't used it for years or have asked them to delete it


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, I must be one of the rare people out there that have never opened a facebook/myspace/twitter account 

Everyone at work asks how I communicate. I explain there are things like ringing people, an email, physically talking to someone


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I haven't got, in your FB,Twitter(aptly named), Google whatever, or any of them.
I did sign up for Linkedlin, but have never used it.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

dvk01 said:


> oh you do still have one
> 
> Facebook NEVER delete accounts only make them inactive & the log in you had will still work, even if you haven't used it for years or have asked them to delete it


Even if you ask them to delete it using this form? 
I'm not saying they remove the data from their servers, but I'm fairly sure they wouldn't let you back on.


----------



## 1956brother (Jun 4, 2010)

i have a fb account...the only use is to look at my nieces baby pictures

but, no...let me look at yours as well this is a coorperate family thing...right?


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

eddie5659 said:


> Well, I must be one of the rare people out there that have never opened a facebook/myspace/twitter account
> 
> Everyone at work asks how I communicate. I explain there are things like ringing people, an email, physically talking to someone


:up: You are not alone.

I find this entire ordeal hilarious. If I were still doing hiring for a business I would surely want to know whether I'm hiring an idiot or not - or at least someone that will fit into the group well and be an asset to the operation. I know that had these venues been available in my corporate days I would have been seen as the former and hired for the latter.


----------



## machv (May 23, 2009)

I agree that your boss needn't know about your social networking. It's akin to them bugging your coffee shop, gym, bar, personal email, etc...

A friend of mine and her coworker posted a comment to each other over facebook about their supervisor a cougar that hit on the younger males (my friend and the coworker were females) that worked their and one of the younger males that had been hit on commented too. Both the females were fired and the male wasn't for the incident. They are suing for wrongful dismissal etc... Erm I don't wuite know where I was going with that, I lost my train of thought the microwave is beeping at me to get my coffee, grrr dang ADHD.... When I remember I will edit this post.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Ent said:


> This should be used as a reverse test; i.e. don't employ anyone willing to give you the password.


Hah! I like it! :up:


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Ent said:


> This should be used as a reverse test; i.e. don't employ anyone willing to give you the password.


Awesome Ent.:up:


----------



## Iamthebest (Mar 12, 2012)

Ent said:


> This should be used as a reverse test; i.e. don't employ anyone willing to give you the password.


There should be a law against this practice. People who are in dire straits will likely do things they would not under different circumstances. Like always the slavers need to be stopped. Otherwise they are going to walk all over the working class people.

They should just have to use their best judgement as they have through the ages and fire the bad ones.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

or be like me, and not even use facebook.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Snap! 
Which reminds me, I must ask one of my sons to have a look and see what info Facebook have on me, and then take them to court when some is found, since I've never knowingly given them any info.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

did you just use 'snap', Dave?


Minus 300 cool points........


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

So I'm an old f*@t


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Exactly.......as am I......which is why we get docked cool points for trying to be 'hip' and 'with it' and 'in the scene' when in reality, we are just so far over the hill we are halfway up the next one. 

We can still use 'neato' and 'super keen', though, and not accrue any negative points........


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The only hip I've ever been interested in are the ones just above a woman's ......... thighs.


----------

